# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Warden stockpiked PE users for over a year.

## HiStranger

Yes they are aware of PE. The main target was lua unlocker (GGameUI__CanPerformAction)

0x8C9A47 5bytes

I guess they are just waiting for blizzcon to ban major part of players and let them buy 100 level boost.

----------


## Krack3n

Any proof?

----------


## StinkyTwitch

PE is an AddOn. The offset is for Unlocking. No (kidding) Blizz knows what AddOns you have running. You send that info to them all the time.

----------


## Xewl

> PE is an AddOn. The offset is for Unlocking. No shitOf course Blizz knows what AddOns you have running. You send that info to them all the time.


I'd give +1 for a post like that.

----------


## Filint

Perhaps I'm missing what you're trying to say here. CanPerformAction has been scanned for a very long time, since the initial PE unlocker ban wave. This has been known for a very long time.

Blizzard will almost certainly not ban for having an addon.

----------


## Kladdkakan

> Perhaps I'm missing what you're trying to say here. CanPerformAction has been scanned for a very long time, since the initial PE unlocker ban wave. This has been known for a very long time.
> 
> Blizzard will almost certainly not ban for having an addon.


Blizzard will indeed not ban if you just have PE installed. Obviously, if you use a unlocker and the unlocker gets detected, you might get banned but blizzard have been aware of rotation bots etc for a long time. I've been using PE for a very long time with Firehack and no ban so far, but I'm only playing PvE content and not using the interrupt function so... Feels like they'll ban you if you either farm materials or otherwise get an unfair economic (huge? I've been fishbotting for ages to get the 125 food..) advantage (AH bot ex) or use interrupters / rotation bots / always facing / etc in PvP content.

----------


## MrBrain1

> Blizzard will indeed not ban if you just have PE installed. Obviously, if you use a unlocker and the unlocker gets detected, you might get banned but blizzard have been aware of rotation bots etc for a long time. I've been using PE for a very long time with Firehack and no ban so far, but I'm only playing PvE content and not using the interrupt function so... Feels like they'll ban you if you either farm materials or otherwise get an unfair economic (huge? I've been fishbotting for ages to get the 125 food..) advantage (AH bot ex) or use interrupters / rotation bots / always facing / etc in PvP content.


until he elaborates, where he got that information, any further disccussion makes no sense. Anyhow even if they Ban PE Users, the Number should be very small.

----------

